# Siemens TK68E57GB won't work



## Dave Lawrence (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello please can someone help? We have a Siemens TK68E57GB built-in coffee machine. It grinds the coffee but won't dispense the liquid. I can hear the sound of a motor making a low hum like it has met a blockage of some kind. Then it dumps the ground coffee in the tray and gives up.

I assumed it was the brew unit so I replaced that. It worked for a couple of weeks but now it is doing the same thing again. Are these classic symptoms that anyone recognises?

Any advice would be much appreciated as we really can't afford to get a new one!

Dave


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Have you descaled the machine on a regular basis in accordance with the instructions?


----------



## Dave Lawrence (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello yes we have changed the water filter regularly, and have cleaned and decaled it every time it told us to do so. Do you think it may be scaled up?


----------



## Dave Lawrence (Aug 22, 2020)

I forgot to say if I remove the brew unit, clean and dry it and then replace it, we can get two or three drinks before it stops again.


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Perhaps there is some debris circulating in the system. Are you in a hard water area?

In your position I would be inclined to descale twice; once with descaler and a second time without. The idea being to loosen and flush any blockage from your system.


----------



## Dave Lawrence (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes the water is very hard here so I'll give that a go. Thank you. I may be wrong but it appears to give up during the grinding and packing process, before it attempts to add the water but happy to give it a try!


----------



## Dave Lawrence (Aug 22, 2020)

I did as instructed and descaled it twice. I also cleaned the brew unit and dried it off. It's working now. I've also ordered a new water filter. So far so good! I have a sneaking suspicion it won't last but it is working so thank you for the advice! Makes me wonder what would happen if I put the original brew unit back in....


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Good news indeed. I get withdrawal symptoms without my coffee fix. Why do you suspect it wont last?

I don't think you can inflict damage trying the old brew unit. Try it after a couple of days working correctly. If it fails then it seems reasonable to suppose that the brewing unit was the problem.


----------



## Dave Lawrence (Aug 22, 2020)

I was pessimistic because I was convinced it was a mechanical issue to do with the motor in some way. I came to that conclusion because it started working again when I replaced the brew unit, and because of the sounds it was making.

It is still working today, so I must have been wrong.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Dave Lawrence (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm sorry to say it's stopped working again. I have ordered a new water filter so when that arrives I will give it two further de-scales and a thorough clean. If it still doesn't work I'll report back here to see if anyone has any further suggestions.

Thank you.


----------



## Dave Lawrence (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello all well I got a new water filter and gave it a thorough de-scale. Sadly things have not improved. I can get it to produce coffee once every four or five tries. In between it grinds the beans, buzzes and clunks a bit, produces no liquid and dumps the ground coffee in the bin. It refuses the go through a cleaning cycle either. Lots of clunks and buzzes but no water. Then it gives up and says to empty the trays.

As mentioned in an earlier post I replaced the brew unit and have cleaned and descaled it several times.

Before I scrap it can anyone suggest anything else?

I can provide photos or video if required...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dave Lawrence said:


> Hello all well I got a new water filter and gave it a thorough de-scale. Sadly things have not improved. I can get it to produce coffee once every four or five tries. In between it grinds the beans, buzzes and clunks a bit, produces no liquid and dumps the ground coffee in the bin. It refuses the go through a cleaning cycle either. Lots of clunks and buzzes but no water. Then it gives up and says to empty the trays.
> 
> As mentioned in an earlier post I replaced the brew unit and have cleaned and descaled it several times.
> 
> ...


 Yes....they are quite expensive units, you don't say where you live, so I've assumed the UK...you might find you have a 5 year warranty. To be honest this is probably the first thing to have explored....£99 plus parts isn't a bad deal.

https://www.siemens-home.bsh-group.com/uk/customer-service/repair/repair-prices-and-plans

If your Siemens appliance is not under the two year manufacturer's warranty, or the Siemens five year warranty, an engineer visit is chargeable at a flat fee of £99 (or £109 within the M25) plus the cost of any replacement spare parts required to repair the appliance. This fee is inclusive of call out and labour. The same call out and labour fee applies no matter how long the repair takes. A one year warranty will be applied to the engineer's labour and any parts that are fitted. If no fault is found, the parts are not available, or the appliance is not repairable, the repair will still be chargeable. Please read our repair terms and conditions for more information.


----------



## KimH (Apr 4, 2021)

Did you get anywhere with this fault? Our machine is doing the same thing


----------



## Dave Lawrence (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi Kim yes we bit the bullet and got a Bosch engineer to come out. In the end he had to replace the motor unit. I think it cost us about £200 in the end but it's been used heavily since and it's working fine now.


----------



## Chitra S (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi Dave. We have the same machine and the same fault. Siemens engineer told us that the motor unit would cost £600 and we would be better off buying a new machine and Siemens would give us a £50 voucher towards a new one. After having read your post I am now wondering if this a ploy to sell us a new machine. 
is yours still working?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Chitra S £600 is a ludicrous price for a motor unit, but they are gearing up for right of repair laws...so when they have to make parts available to the general public, it will be at stupid prices, making right of repair meaningless.

It does irritate me when the laws are not implemented well and everybody is fooled into thinking things will change.


----------

